# Garmin echomap 50s



## pxrxx12 (31. Januar 2013)

Soll im ersten Quartal kommen.  Top Plotter mit gutem 500w Echolot als Kombigerät.

Preis ist top!

Garmin 50s Kombi incl. 2-Frequenz Swinger 77/200
für ganze 449,50 Euro 
Info auf Garmin Deutschland.

Auslaufgeräte Plotter/Echolot mit Swinger von Garmin:
421 s(4 Zoll) 369,00 Euro
521 s(5 Zoll) 449,00 Euro

Wo?
Compass Yachtzubehör


----------



## JungausHamburg (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

so ich möchte diesen trööt mal wieder beleben#6

Habe mir Garmin Home Port und dieses teil bei meinem örtlichen Yacht Dealer und Garmin Vertreter vor Ort erworben:vik:
und meine frage richtet sich an die, die dieses Gerät nutzen|bigeyes.

Was kann man mit den Echolotaufzeichnungen anfangen und wie hoch ist der Speicherbedarf?

JungausHamburg


----------



## JungausHamburg (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

moin
 nächste frage
 habe meine hot spotz alle als kml oder kmz Datei gespeichert
 was muß ich machen damit ich diese orte als wegpunkte auf den plotter kriege?


----------



## JungausHamburg (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Moinsen
So hab das Gerät zu Hause mal im Trockenmodus mal grob Justiert 
und möchte nun gerne wissen!#q#q
1.Wird die Wassertemp im Oberflächenbereich gemessen?
2.Welcher Unterschied besteht in der Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit zwischen dem Ultrascroll und der Automatik Einstellung?
3.Was bezweckt in der Echolotdarstellung die Funktion Kante Ein oder Aus?
4.Oder die Bilderweiterung1:1 bis 8:1 ...ich würde glatt 8:1 einstellen????
Was erreiche ich mit der Nutzung TVG?

einer ne Idee?#c#c


----------



## Stefan660 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Moin,

zu 1. kann ich dir helfen: Ja es wird nur im Oberflächenbereich gemessen
zu 2. Der Automatikbetrieb beim Bildlauf wird durch deine Fahrgeschwindigkeit gesteuert, über das GPS

bei den anderen Sachen kann ich im moment auch nicht weiterhelfen.

Stefan


----------



## JungausHamburg (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

moin
 jo sowas hab ich mir bei dem punkt 1 schon gedacht

 danke
 bernd


----------



## lounger (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Hat jemand Infos, ob der Geber problemlos funktioniert, wenn man den in ein PE-Kayak einklebt?


----------



## pxrxx12 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Der mitgelieferte Geber ist ausschließlich für die Heckmontage eines Bootes geeignet.
Für dein Kajak würdest Du einen Inboard Echogeber brauchen, des sich innen einkleben lässt.
Da hilft der Garmin Service oder ein passender Garmin Händler weiter. Hier müsste man das Gerät ohne Geber kaufen und den passenden Geber dann extra ordern.
Das 50s lässt sich mittlerweile auch mit 50/200 Gebern betreiben, so dass es hier einen passenden geben sollte.


----------



## JungausHamburg (24. März 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

ich hab mich mal im garmin Forum und nach Anmeldung im Support mit diesen fragen an unsere Betreuer gewand. 
Ich habe echoMap 50s zu Hause im Trockenmodus mal grob Justiert 
und möchte nun gerne wissen!
1.Wird die Wassertemperatur nur im Oberflächenbereich gemessen?
_1. Ja, die Wassertemperatur wird nur im Öberflächenbereich gemessen, also dort wo der Schwinger Kontakt zum Wasser hat_
2.Welcher Unterschied besteht in der Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit zwischen dem Ultrascroll und der Automatik Einstellung?
_2.Bei der Einstellung "Automatik" richtet sich die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit nach der Bootsgeschwindigkeit.
In der Einstellung "Ultrascroll" werden Fischschwärme auch bei höheren Bootsgeschwindigkeiten angezeigt._
3.Was bezweckt in der Echolotdarstellung die Funktion Kante Ein oder Aus?
_3. "Kante Ein" bedeutet, dass das vom Grund aus am stärksten reflektierte Signal markiert wird, um die Beschaffenheit des Bodens besser definieren zu können._
4.Oder die Bilderweiterung1:1 bis 8:1 ...ich würde glatt 8:1 einstellen????
_4. Mit der Einstellung 1:1 wird für jedes zurückgegebene Echolotsignal eine Spalte an Daten angezeigt. _
_Mit der Einstellung 2:1 werden für jedes zurückgegebene Echolotsignal zwei Spalten an Daten angezeigt. _
_Dasselbe Prinzip gilt auch für die Einstellungen 4:1 und 8:1._
5. Was erreiche ich mit der Nutzung TVG?
_5. TVG passt die Darstellung von Signalen an, um eine Kompensation für geschwächte Echolotsignale in tieferem Wasser durchzuführen. 
Außerdem wird die Darstellung von Störungen in der Nähe der Wasseroberfläche reduziert.
Bei einer Erhöhung des Werts für diese Einstellung werden die Farben für Störungen und Fischziele auf niedrigerer Stufe über verschiedene Wassertiefen hinweg einheitlicher dargestellt._
Moinsen
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf den Sendekegel des Echolotes.
In den Handbüchern und WebInfos findet man nur folgende Hinweise.
Zweifrequenz Echolot Doppelsendekegel Frequenz von 200oder77KHz.
Welcher Winkel wird bei welcher Frequenz genutzt da ihr in den Unterlagen immer nur von einen Winkel von bis zu 120° schreibt. 
Sehr geehrter Herr  vielenDank für Ihre Anfrage.
 Der Abdeckungsbereich der Schallwellen wird durch den Kegelwinkel des Schwingers und die Wassertiefe bestimmt. Die Kegelwinkel sind vom Modell des Schwingers abhängig.
Eine Frequenz von 50 kHz ergibt beispielsweise einen "weiten" Kegel von 40°. Die Abdeckung entspricht dabei etwa 2/3 der Wassertiefe. 
Bei einem 40°-Kegel (50 kHz) ist diese in einer Tiefe von 9 m also etwa 6 m breit. 
Eine Frequenz von 200 kHz ergibt einen "schmalen" Kegel von 10°. Die Abdeckung entspricht hier etwa 2/10 der Wassertiefe. Bei einem 10°-Kegel ist diese in einer Tiefe von 9 m nur etwa 1,8 m.
Im Zweifrequenzmodus schaltet der Fishfinder bzw. Sounder laufend zwischen den Signalen mit 50 kHz und 200 kHz um und kombiniert die gewonnenen Daten. Mit der Zweifrequenzunterstützung können Sie einen großen Abdeckungsbereich und eine gute Grundauflösung gleichzeitig erreichen. Im Zweifrequenzmodus wertet das Gerät den engen Kegelwinkel (200 kHz) für detaillierte Grundinformationen aus und minimiert die toten Bereiche. Der weite Kegelwinkel (50 kHz) sorgt für die große Abdeckung. Fischechos aus dem weiten und engen Kegel werden unterschiedlich dargestellt. Der weite Kegel zeigt meist längere Fischechos als der enge Kegel.
Während die 200 kHz-Frequenz durch ihr häufiges Takten eine rasche und genaue Darstellung der Grundbeschaffenheit und Fischechos hauptsächlich im Süßwasser (oder Gewässer mit geringem Salzgehalt, wie z.B. Ostsee) vermittelt, sollte man für die Tiefenmessung in Ozeanen und Gewässern, die über einen besonders hohen Salzgehalt verfügen und über 200 m tief sind, besser die 50 kHz-Frequenz nutzen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 jo das soweit dazu recht zügig geantwortet und fast alle Unklarheiten beseitigt
   hat einer von euch Erfahrung was die Bilderweiterung
 bedeutet 8:1 etwa 8mall mehr Information als bei 1:1?


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. März 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Hat wer das Gerät und kann mir mal ein paar Maße vom Geber geben?

1. Breite der Geberhalterung ohne den Montagefuß? Also der 
Teil am Geber der in den Montagerahmen geschraubt wird.
2. Überstand des Gebers von Schraubverbindung bis Front 
(der Teil der montiert nach vorne zeigt.)

Ich würde gerne meine fest verschraubte Eagle Halterung weiter benutzen
und nur den Geber ohne Halterung in dieser anschrauben. Wenn das nicht passt 
kann ich halt schon mal einen Adapter basteln.

Das ist doch der normale Geber oder?
http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/pi/mp/525...pg&d=31eb7ff93689f246b922a54c572a96ffbd36fd8e


----------



## lounger (26. April 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Das müsste gehen, aber der dv-Geber ist größer.


----------



## JungausHamburg (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

Die schenkel des gebers haben eine breite von 29mm


----------



## JungausHamburg (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Garmin echomap 50s*

so habe ein kleines Problem
 das Echolot schaltet sich jedes mal aus wenn ich den Motor starte!
 Habe es nicht direkt an die bat angeschlossen, sondern an einer Verteilerbrücke.


----------

